# Windows will not update



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have tried just about everything I can find out there, but for the life of me, cannot get windows update to actually work. I have stopped windows update server, removed the software dist file, SFC /scannow, Repair-WindowsImage -Online -RestoreHealth, disable antivirus, etc., etc..

Here is where it is stuck:

















I cannot find this update anywhere to try and manually install. It just hangs here and nothing ever happens. 

I am open for suggestions. A clean re-install of windows is really not an option at this time.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should update to the Oct 2018 Windows 10 vs 1809. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks you. A simple and perfect answer! Why can't MS do this on their support forums?! 

Great job and thanks again!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Microsoft Employees do not work at or monitor _Any_ Forum sites, Microsoft or otherwise. All forums, like this one, are run and maintained by volunteers who have some knowledge on the subject. 
If you want to contact Microsoft, you have to Call or Email their support, not thru a Forum.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Unfortunately, this brought back an old problem that I had actually forgot about. A while back, I was getting annoying buzzing during videos after a Windows update. After following the advice of a moderator over at the MS forum, I was able to stop the buzzing, but I think that is what originally caused the problem above.

Now that I am all updated, the buzzing has returned. All of my audio drivers say they are up to date.

Here is what it sounds like:






Any suggestions?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

No buzzing for the whole 28 seconds. You'd have to make a .wav file with a mike for us to actually hear.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, a feature update would have enacted windows update driver downloads, you most likely have the wrong drivers, do not use device manager to download any third party drivers better to go to the developers\manufacturers site, or if you have an OEM machine (HP, Dell etc..) go to their site. 

Disable WU driver updates:-

Press the win + r keys together, copy the below text into the run dialogue box:-

Rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL Sysdm.cpl,,2 (press enter)

The "System properties Hardware Tab" will open

Select "Device installation settings"

Put a check in box NO and save settings.(ignore the warning it is meaningless, needs to be done after every feature update.

Also open a run dialogue (as shown) and type:-

cmd (next, press ctrl+shift+enter) an elevated cmd prompt will open, copy the below cmd , right click anywhere in the cmd window and select "paste" the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

echo 0 & wmic sounddev get Caption, DeviceID, PNPDeviceID, Manufacturer, status /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0 

This will show us your sound card , please copy paste the notepad output here.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm, okay, do you hear it now?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's either the speaker wiring not making solid contact, the wiring itself, the speakers, your sound card or some device close by i.e. a flourescent lamp, power line, fax machine etc.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Corday said:


> It's either the speaker wiring not making solid contact, the wiring itself, the speakers, your sound card or some device close by i.e. a flourescent lamp, power line, fax machine etc.



I don't think that is it. The fact is, when I rolled back to the previous version of Windows 10, it goes away, roll forward, it returns as the link to my MS Support forum experience shows.

When I then upgraded to the latest version, it returns. I fail to see how rolling back software would fix a wiring issue.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try and repair Windows 10.

To do this you need to "upgrade" Windows -- I know, sounds wierd --, using the same edition of Windows that's already installed. This "upgrade" requires Windows 10 installation media, which you can obtain using Microsoft's free Media Creation Tool.

Download the correct Windows 10 ISO and then double-click it to mount it as a virtual drive. (Or if you prefer, you can create a bootable USB flash drive, open that removable drive in File Explorer and double-click "Setup" to begin the process).

When it asks if you want to download updates, recommend selecting "Yes" to avoid potential problems.

When prompted what you want to keep --_[Important]_-- choose "*Keep personal files and apps*".

Now simply follow the prompts to finish setup.

After a couple restarts, you'll have a refreshed installation of Windows 10, with your programs, apps, and settings all intact.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

We have some very knowledgeable folks here and Corday is certainly one of them but have a look at post #7, jenae's approach usually works more often than not.

Edit; Sorry, too slow, didn't see post #11.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

jenae said:


> This will show us your sound card , please copy paste the notepad output here.



Thanks! Here it is:


Caption=Realtek High Definition Audio
DeviceID=HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10280482&REV_1003\4&2D476A8&0&0201
Manufacturer=Realtek
PNPDeviceID=HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10280482&REV_1003\4&2D476A8&0&0201
Status=OK


Caption=NVIDIA High Definition Audio
DeviceID=HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0071&SUBSYS_38422978&REV_1001\5&A99AC3C&0&0001
Manufacturer=NVIDIA
PNPDeviceID=HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0071&SUBSYS_38422978&REV_1001\5&A99AC3C&0&0001
Status=Error


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Does that tell you all anything?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

No indication you followed SpywareDr's advice in Post #11.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Corday said:


> No indication you followed SpywareDr's advice in Post #11.



Well it seemed #7 and #11 were two different courses of action, and Deejay100six's advice seemed to indicate post #7 worked more often than not?


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok, well I followed #11 this morning and the audio is still a problem. Nothing has changed really.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Does reverting to an older driver work?


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Corday said:


> Does reverting to an older driver work?



Hmm, good question.. I checked them all in the device manager and the rollback option is greyed out, so I don't think I can use an older driver.

I wonder if it would be worth it to just buy a separate sound card instead of using this onboard one?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sabrent USB External Stereo Sound Adapter for Windows and Mac. Plug and play No drivers Needed. (AU-MMSA) - $7.49 (USD)

?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Jafo232 said:


> Hmm, good question.. I checked them all in the device manager and the rollback option is greyed out, so I don't think I can use an older driver.
> 
> I wonder if it would be worth it to just buy a separate sound card instead of using this onboard one?


If this is a problem with Realtek HD Audio drivers not working well with v1803 and higher, you can revert to the generic sound drivers and see if the buzzing still occurs. To do this, first disable Windows Update drivers update as shown on post #7, then uninstall the current Realtek HD Audio drivers either via Control Panel or via Device Manager. If uninstalling via Device Manager, make sure to tick the checkbox that asks whether to delete the driver files for that device. Reboot and the on-board sound card should automatically be reinstalled using the generic drivers.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Stancestans said:


> If this is a problem with Realtek HD Audio drivers not working well with v1803 and higher, you can revert to the generic sound drivers and see if the buzzing still occurs. To do this, first disable Windows Update drivers update as shown on post #7, then uninstall the current Realtek HD Audio drivers either via Control Panel or via Device Manager. If uninstalling via Device Manager, make sure to tick the checkbox that asks whether to delete the driver files for that device. Reboot and the on-board sound card should automatically be reinstalled using the generic drivers.



Thanks. I tried this and still getting the buzzing sound.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have ordered a sound card. Hopefully that will take care of this. Will report back my findings.


----------



## SpewDemon (May 23, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> You should update to the Oct 2018 Windows 10 vs 1809. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


Thank you, I did not even know I needed an update until I followed this link.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Microsoft is doing a major update to Windows 10 every 6 months or so. It is like what Service Packs were in the old days. If you have Windows Update turned on, it should inform you to update to the latest, or you can follow that link to manually update it yourself.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok, got the new SoundBlaster sound card today, installed, new drivers are installed and up to date. Same buzzing regardless of what speakers I plug in. 

I removed/uninstalled every audio looking thing in the device manager and started over and still that stupid buzzing. 

I am at a loss here.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Same problem when booting and running a different Operating System from a Live CD/USB?

A Live CD/DVD or USB flash drive contains a complete bootable computer operating system (OS). When you boot a computer from it, the OS loads into, and then runs from memory instead of a hard drive. This allows you to run an OS without installing it or making any changes to a computer's current configuration. 

To create one, download an ISO file containing the OS you want to use, (such as Ubuntu, Slax or Zorin), then use something like ISO Recorder to burn it to a CD/DVD or USB key. 

Now boot your computer from this disc/key and your computer will be running that OS instead of the one on its hard drive. Now load up a browser and do some testing ... maybe on YouTube.com or something.

When you're done testing, simply reboot your PC from the hard drive as you normally do.​
If the problem persists even when running a different OS, then the issue is not Windows. It's hardware, or interference, etc.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

SpywareDr said:


> Same problem when booting and running a different Operating System from a Live CD/USB?
> 
> 
> If the problem persists even when running a different OS, then the issue is not Windows. It's hardware, or interference, etc.



Ok, good call. I gave it a shot, no buzzing using the Ubuntu live USB:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Next step would be to try and repair Windows 10.

To do this you need to "upgrade" Windows -- I know, sounds wierd --, using the same edition of Windows that's already installed. This "upgrade" requires Windows 10 installation media, which you can obtain using Microsoft's free Media Creation Tool.

Download the correct Windows 10 ISO and then double-click it to mount it as a virtual drive. (Or if you prefer, you can create a bootable USB flash drive, open that removable drive in File Explorer and double-click "Setup" to begin the process).

When it asks if you want to download updates, recommend selecting "Yes" to avoid potential problems.

When prompted what you want to keep --_[Important]_-- choose "*Keep personal files and apps*".

Now simply follow the prompts to finish setup.

After a couple restarts, you'll have a refreshed installation of Windows 10, with your programs, apps, and settings all intact.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

I already did that in post #17.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Oops, sorry about that.


Same problem in Safe Mode?

Press [WindowsLogoKey]+_ (eye) on your keyboard to open Settings. If that doesn't work, select the Start button in the lower-left corner of your screen, then select Settings.


[*]Select Update & security > Recovery.


[*]Under Advanced startup, select Restart now.


[*]After your PC restarts to the Choose an option screen, select Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings > Restart.


[*]After your PC restarts, you'll see a list of options. Select 4 or F4 to start your PC in Safe Mode. Or if you'll need to use the Internet, select 5 or F5 for Safe Mode with Networking.
_


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

When I start it in safe mode, the sound is disabled. I am assume that is because the drivers are not loaded for it in safe mode?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Now that I've listened to it, it sounds less like buzzing and more like stuttering. Is it happening at random or regular intervals? Have a look at disk activity when the stuttering occurs to see if there's a sudden spike. You can monitor disk activity via Task Manager or Resource Monitor. It's possible that something in the background could be tasking the disk resulting in this. If it's a third-party software, you can try a clean boot.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Jafo232 said:


> When I start it in safe mode, the sound is disabled. I am assume that is because the drivers are not loaded for it in safe mode?


To activate sound in both "Safe Mode" and "Safe Mode with Networking",:

Click once anywhere within the following "Code" box,


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="[Sound, video and game controllers]"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Network\AudioEndpointBuilder]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Audiosrv]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Network\MMCSS]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="[Sound, video and game controllers]"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\AudioEndpointBuilder]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Audiosrv]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MMCSS]
@="Service"
```
then press [Ctrl][A] to highlight everything, then press [Ctrl][C] to copy it into memory on your computer.


Press [WindowsLogoKey][R], type in *notepad* and press [Enter].


Click once anywhere within the Notepad window, then press [Ctrl][V] to paste in what you copied above.


Press [Ctrl] to start "Save As", 

select the "Desktop" folder on the left,

in the "Save as type:" box at the bottom, select "All Files (*.*)", 

in the "File name:" box, type in *Active_Sound_in_Safe_mode.reg*

then click the "Save" button.


[*]Right-click the new "Active_Sound_in_Safe_mode.reg" file on your Desktop, select "Merge", click "Yes", then click "OK".



When you boot up in "Safe Mode" or "Safe Mode with Networking" now, you should have sound.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

When I try that, I get this:










I have tried importing it via regedit too (running as administrator) in both normal and safe mode with no luck.






SpywareDr said:


> To activate sound in both "Safe Mode" and "Safe Mode with Networking",:
> 
> 
> Click once anywhere within the following "Code" box,
> ...


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok, sorry about that. It worked here.

What I was after was to see if the problem might lie with Windows programs only, or not. If it was due to some third-party program, that program should not be running in Safe Mode. IOW, trying to use process of elimination to narrow down the list of possible suspects. As it is, there could be gadzillions of possibilities. 

If you could figure out a way to eliminate all third-party programs, and the audio problem still existed, you should be able to get Microsoft involved to help solve the problem.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

SpywareDr said:


> Ok, sorry about that. It worked here.
> 
> What I was after was to see if the problem might lie with Windows programs only, or not. If it was due to some third-party program, that program should not be running in Safe Mode. IOW, trying to use process of elimination to narrow down the list of possible suspects. As it is, there could be gadzillions of possibilities.
> 
> If you could figure out a way to eliminate all third-party programs, and the audio problem still existed, you should be able to get Microsoft involved to help solve the problem.



I uninstalled just about everything I could find that I didn't need, even optimized the PC with AVG tune up (free for 60 days) and turned off a bunch of services that were unnecessary. No luck.





Stancestans said:


> Now that I've listened to it, it sounds less like buzzing and more like stuttering. Is it happening at random or regular intervals? Have a look at disk activity when the stuttering occurs to see if there's a sudden spike. You can monitor disk activity via Task Manager or Resource Monitor. It's possible that something in the background could be tasking the disk resulting in this. If it's a third-party software, you can try a clean boot.



It happens are rather regular intervals and toggled based on updating windows. I don't think it has anything to do with resources or drives.. It happens when everything is idled too.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Jafo232 said:


> I uninstalled just about everything I could find that I didn't need, even optimized the PC with AVG tune up (free for 60 days) and turned off a bunch of services that were unnecessary. No luck.


Once you do get it working, you might want to consider saving yourself some grief, gray hair and gnashing of teeth: Get in the habit of doing regular weekly backups with something like *Macrium Reflect 7 Free* ("Home Use") https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree :thumb:


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Just to follow up, I tried the clean boot too and it didn't change anything. Manually installed the reg keys (after changing some perms on them) but sound card still did not come up on safe mode boot.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok, when I enabled the onboard sound card (not the new one) in the device manager, I was able to get sound in safe mode. There is NO buzzing in safe mode. The onboard sounds great, but when starting in regular mode, the buzzing returns for both..


How do I proceed now?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Process of elimination. Something you have running in normal mode is causing the problem. 

How to perform a clean boot in Windows


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Plough through the thread here for things that worked for some people. Try disabling the network adapters and playing sound from local media files, or disabling CPU throttling as described therein. Not to be a buzz kill, but something tells me this problem will persist even on a fresh Windows installation! Check out that thread for practical suggestions and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jafo232 (Dec 6, 2018)

I haven't really had any success, I just have been dealing with it. The odd thing is, it doesn't happen in my bluetooth headset. It happens on both the new sound card and the onboard sound though. I guess for now, I will just order some blue tooth speakers for it and be done with this.


----------



## mark_gin (Jan 16, 2019)

Go to Microsoft and download windows 1809 release


----------

